# Are Science And Religion Compatible? Interesting Perspective



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 12, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-52bc896d-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier19.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />As usual, we are back with some interesting articles for you!<br /><br />Featured Topic: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/31383-are-science-and-religion-compatible.html">Are Science and Religion Compatible?</a> shared by Tejwant Singh Ji Malik<br /><br />Jerry Coyne and I had an interesting exchange yesterday that will appear in a brief video on USA Today's website at some point. The question related to the compatibility of science and religion. Can one accept the modern scientific view of the world and still hold to anything resembling a traditional belief in God?<br /><br />My answer to this question is "yes, of course," for I cannot see my way to clear to embrace either of the two alternatives -- a fundamentalist religion prepared to reject science, or a pure scientism that denies the reality of anything beyond what science can discover. But my position seems precarious to me in many ways, since I am getting shot at so vigorously by both sides.<br /><br />The events of the past few days have driven this home with great clarity. At the end of June, Al Mohler, the president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, gave an address emphasizing the importance of reading the Genesis creation story literally as a way to protect the Bible from attacks by science. Such a reading, according to the persuasive Mohler, demands that we affirm that the "days" of Genesis are 24-hour days, and that the earth, therefore, is less than 10,000 years old. His audience clapped when he made this point.<br /><br /><strong>Full Article</strong> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/31383-are-science-and-religion-compatible.html">Are Science and Religion Compatible?</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 13-Jul-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 26-Jun-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31383">Are Science and Religion Compatible?</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>01:16 AM, 13-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31381">The Legend Of Amrita Pritam</a><br /></td>	<td>jaspinder789</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>21:16 PM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31380">Sikh temple shooting trial starts</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>16:21 PM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31379">Mountie charged with second-degree murder in wife's death</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>67</td>	<td>09:00 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31378">Shiv Kumar Batalvi - Live Interview</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>48</td>	<td>11:00 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Hardip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31377">Mothers to have same rights over child as fathers</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>03:23 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31376">Kirpan (Brian Baldwin's Blog)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>02:55 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31375">Indian Art Threatened</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>39</td>	<td>15:18 PM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Gurmit Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31374">Sweet success for Sikh from Channel 4 to Asian Music Domination</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>02:50 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31373">Conference Hosted by Sikh Education Forum: Working Toward a Caste-free Society</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>66</td>	<td>01:37 AM, 13-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31372">Witness Identifies Sajjan Kumar In 1984 Massacre Of Sikhs Case</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>02:40 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31371">What are the benefits and rewards for living a good life in conformity with your beliefs?</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>02:37 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31369">History of the Sikhs and their Participation in the World Wars</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>02:31 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31368">Preserving and Restoring - keeping our heritage alive!</a><br /></td>	<td>miz and sonia</td>	<td>11-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>00:05 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31367">Is there a God, or is there Nothingness? New Scientific Paradigm</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>11-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>60</td>	<td>00:12 AM, 12-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 26-Jun-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>155 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>227 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>780 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

